# Wow



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ok, ANY of you that have purchased good speakers, and by good, I mean, good components of some kind, be they alpines, focals, etc, or even a good pair of coax's from jl or focal or something............if you are running them off your head unit....STOP!! Go buy a good 4 channel amp and use it!

omfg the difference is unbelieveable. Especially with components in the front that I installed today too 

Alpine SPR-176A's 6.5" Type R components. Not high end, but the sound is amazingly better!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Clean power will make the biggest difference in sound quality and total enjoyment of the stereo itself. Everyone seems to want to always goes hog wild on the bass and neglect the highs. Good to see more people actually interested in getting the highs right.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea I put a 4x100 watt amp on my interiors (well rear two, because it's cold and I haven't run the wires for the front yet) and it is so much louder and clearer.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mine isn't even louder yet, I left gain at nominal. It's an Alpine MRV-F340 amp. Really nice unit, I'd suggest it to anyone


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

What if you cant afford a 4 channel amp that gives out good RMS? Do you think a good 2 channel amp will do the job if you feed 2 speakers to one channel?

A good 75wRMS x 4 4ohm or so amps are about $400
A good 150wRMS x 2 2ohm or so amps are about $150

I know I can find a somewhat good off brand name like lanzar, profile, power acustik amps that has 100wRMS x 4 for about $150 or so but I want to try and stick to the good stuff.


I dont really care much about fadding the sound. Im not sure if I should just power the front comp. with my amp and let the rear coax. be powered by HU or should I feed 2 speakers into one channel and power all 4 speakers with the amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*What if you cant afford a 4 channel amp that gives out good RMS? Do you think a good 2 channel amp will do the job if you feed 2 speakers to one channel?*
If you don't want the ability to fade or highpass/lowpass the rears differently, then you can use a 2 ch.

*A good 75wRMS x 4 4ohm or so amps are about $400
A good 150wRMS x 2 2ohm or so amps are about $150*
Where are you getting those numbers??? That's rediculously high for a 75x4 amp, atleast for one in the same quality range as a $150 75x2

*I know I can find a somewhat good off brand name like lanzar, profile, power acustik amps that has 100wRMS x 4 for about $150 or so but I want to try and stick to the good stuff.*
All of those brands blow hardcore, except maybe for Profile's California line, but even that is EXTREMELY low budget, and you get what you pay for.


*I dont really care much about fadding the sound. Im not sure if I should just power the front comp. with my amp and let the rear coax. be powered by HU or should I feed 2 speakers into one channel and power all 4 speakers with the amp.*
If I were in your shoes I would get a 2ch amp to power the fronts and run the rears off the headunit, that is if you even want rears, but that's me (I don't have rears BTW).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SuperAkuma said:


> What if you cant afford a 4 channel amp that gives out good RMS? Do you think a good 2 channel amp will do the job if you feed 2 speakers to one channel?



i did that for a while on my seperates, and the difference was awesome. night and day over my head unit


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

^^
What did you do? spread the 2 channel amp into 4 speakers use the 2 channel amp to power only the front and let the HU power the rear?

Kicker sx700.4
88 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms 
175 watts RMS x 4 at 2 ohms 
350 watts RMS x 2 at 4 ohms 
$450

Rockford Fosgate 801X 
100w RMS x 4 at 4 ohms 
200w RMS x 4 at 2 ohms 
400w RMS x 2 bridged output at 4 ohms 
$300

MTX Thunder 1004
125 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms 
250 watts RMS x 4 at 2 ohms 
500 watts RMS x 2 bridged output at 4 ohms 
$350

JBL P180.2 2
SPECIFICATIONS Output 4 Ohms: 90W x 2
Output 2 Ohms: 180W x 2
Output 4 Ohms Bridged: 360W x 1
$150

ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 351S
90 W X 2 @ 4 Ohms RMS 
175 W X 2 @ 2 Ohms RMS 
350 W X 1 @ 4 Ohms Bridged RMS 
$150

I dont know about the quality but these are the amps that I been looking at for these few months


----------



## fragment (Sep 22, 2003)

if you are looking at jbl products you should go to sounddomain.com as they are selling a lot of them on discount.. the 180.2 is $119 etc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I got the 4 channel Alpine on ebay for like 270 or something, brand new. it's a 65x4 rms


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Ok, ANY of you that have purchased good speakers, and by good, I mean, good components of some kind, be they alpines, focals, etc, or even a good pair of coax's from jl or focal or something............if you are running them off your head unit....STOP!! Go buy a good 4 channel amp and use it!
> 
> omfg the difference is unbelieveable. Especially with components in the front that I installed today too
> 
> Alpine SPR-176A's 6.5" Type R components. Not high end, but the sound is amazingly better!



I hear ya bro...I have those same exact components in the front of my car...Even tho they are powered by a 65X4 Sony, it gets the job done...they sound good!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SuperAkuma said:


> What if you cant afford a 4 channel amp that gives out good RMS? Do you think a good 2 channel amp will do the job if you feed 2 speakers to one channel?
> 
> A good 75wRMS x 4 4ohm or so amps are about $400
> A good 150wRMS x 2 2ohm or so amps are about $150
> ...




only problem with running a 2channel amp on four speakers is that when u wire two speakers together and then into an amp, you drop their impedence and drop from 4ohm(usually) to 2ohm. its not necesarily a bad thing, but if u like things loud, alot, then your gonna cut down on the life of your speakers. another thing you CAN do, if u dont wanna spend $400, and those 2channels are only 150 each, then get 2 2channel amps, and have one run the fronts and one run the backs...just make sure your head unit has enough RCA outputs to handle the extra amp


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

How would it cut down on the life of the speakers? They'll behave the same way as if they were wired individually, the only difference being a slightly higher THD in the amp, and more heat buildup in the amp. You also lose the ability to fade, if that matters.

When using 2 2ch amps, the rcas shouldn't be an issue at all. Each amp will have a single pair of rcas (R and L), so 2 total between the amps, and a 4ch has 2 pairs of rcas, one for the front and one for the back.


----------

